# driver for ati radeon



## cuongvt (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi all
I'v switched from nvidia to  ati radeon HD 4600 (personal reason).
in the ports there is nvidia-driver to install, how about ati radeon? which port should I install for my ati radeon HD 4600.
thanks


----------



## oldduffer (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think you're going to have to use the Xorg Radeon driver.  ATI doesn't have a driver for FreeBSD.  

That driver should be available in the x11-drivers ports I believe.  I know you can choose it when configuring/building X.


----------



## ShruggingAtlas (Jan 3, 2010)

Your best bet is the radeon driver (xf86-video-ati), it is installed by default with xorg. If it does not auto configure try setting 'Option "NoAccel" "True"' in xorg.conf.

I had to do that for my rv790.

/Martin


----------



## kolbycrouch (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry to bump, but shouldn't xf86-video-ati have 2d xv accel for all cards.
I'm not trying to get 3d, although I am interested in pulling in the git driver, I would however like 2d support and the ability to play fullscreen videos in mplayer without -zoom.


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm using "radeon" which is part of your x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati which plays fullscreen just fine on my 
	
	



```
(--) PCI:*(0@1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xee300000/65536, 0xee200000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00006000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
```


----------



## kolbycrouch (Jan 17, 2010)

Could you post your xorg.conf? I had the same problem with my friends m200(mobile radeon 200, cant remember if thats the actually name).


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 17, 2010)

*ctrl:nocaps is not optional*

It ain't pretty (& there's a bunch of stuff that isn't needed any more), but here ya go:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
   Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False"
  Option "AIGLX" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/urwfonts-ttf/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/local/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/mozilla/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/util/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/montecarlo/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Liberation/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-fonts/"
  FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en/"
  FontPath      "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Xg/"
#   FontPath      "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/null/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
#  Load  "xtrap"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
#  Load "exa"
#  Load "xtt"
        Load  "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
#  Option "Device" "/dev/kbdmux0"
  Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:nocaps"
  Option "XkbOptions" "altwin:left_meta_win"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        DisplaySize       332   207     # mm
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "LPL"
        ModelName    "LP154WX4-TLC8"
EndSection

Section "Device"
  Option     "AccelMethod" "EXA"        # <str>
  Option     "DRI" "true"                       # [<bool>]
        Identifier      "Card0"
        Driver          "radeon"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Screen0"
        Device          "Card0"
        Monitor         "Monitor0"
  DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
            Modes "1280x800"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
            Modes "1280x800"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
            Modes "1280x800"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
            Modes "1280x800"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
            Modes "1280x800"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
            Modes "1280x800"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
  Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
  Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```


----------



## adamk (Jan 17, 2010)

kolbycrouch said:
			
		

> Sorry to bump, but shouldn't xf86-video-ati have 2d xv accel for all cards.
> I'm not trying to get 3d, although I am interested in pulling in the git driver, I would however like 2d support and the ability to play fullscreen videos in mplayer without -zoom.




Yes, xf86-video-ati has 2D acceleration (including Xv and EXA) for all cards up to and including the HD4950.  I'm not sure when the necessary kernel components were included in FreeBSD, so you might need 8.0-RELEASE (though, actually, I'm fairly certain it's supported in 7.2).

If you have problems, please attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Adam


----------



## kolbycrouch (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry I should have mentioned, I am using 8.0-RELEASE, i'll try the options in fronclynnes xorg.conf and post back.

Edit: still no good, even with radeonhd-devel

can't post log because its too long, tried code tags.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know if it helps you any, but Xv video acceleration requires EXA to be enabled.


----------



## adamk (Jan 18, 2010)

kolbycrouch said:
			
		

> Sorry I should have mentioned, I am using 8.0-RELEASE, i'll try the options in fronclynnes xorg.conf and post back.
> 
> Edit: still no good, even with radeonhd-devel
> 
> can't post log because its too long, tried code tags.



Then use service like http://pastebin.com/

Adam


----------



## ZappyDaemon (Jan 20, 2010)

I am using xf86-video-readonhd for Radeon HD 4570.
/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "RADEON"
        Driver  "radeonhd"
        Option  "BusType"               "PCIE"
        Option  "VideoRam"              "524288"
EndSection
```
Everything work fine, except cannot display console after into graphic mode. So I must use gdm (for startup and shutdown).


----------

